# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 January 2012)

Good morning and welcome to the February 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The February 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 29.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Tuesday, January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## dutchie (24 January 2012)

AZG thanks Joe.


----------



## bigdog (24 January 2012)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (24 January 2012)

NMR please


----------



## albaby (24 January 2012)

jpr thanks.


----------



## drillinto (24 January 2012)

WPL


----------



## Crom (24 January 2012)

With so many stocks worthy of a re rating it is hard to choose just one.  However I will go for Syndicated metals which receives very little coverage.

SMD thanks Joe.


----------



## Jonathan111 (24 January 2012)

LNC thanks


----------



## pixel (24 January 2012)

SSC - thanks Joe.
I hope they stay above the disqualifying 1c, while at the same time waiting till *after* month end before they announce the (good) news from Togo that ought to catapult us back up.


----------



## explod (24 January 2012)

AYN again thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2012)

PEN again thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2012)

*GLB* - Globe International

Some chance that when they report their half year results in late Feb that they may also declare a dividend...and that may give the SP a lift and get me into second place so i can renew my smart investor subscription. 

Thanks Joe


----------



## basilio (24 January 2012)

*MAD *thanks joe.


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2012)

HEG thx joe


----------



## Sdajii (25 January 2012)

PYM thanks, Joe.

...I'm still a glutton for punishment


----------



## robusta (25 January 2012)

MCE again please Joe


----------



## Chasero (25 January 2012)

GNS pls 

BTW, what happened to the january thread?


----------



## theartglasshouse (25 January 2012)

NST thanks Joe.


----------



## marioland (25 January 2012)

AGS for me please. Thanks!


----------



## lazyfish (26 January 2012)

PIR thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 January 2012)

TZL please


----------



## Buckfont (26 January 2012)

Beadell, BDR thanks Joe


----------



## Kremmen (27 January 2012)

EKA again, please.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2012)

PXG again 
Thanks Joe


----------



## Chalea (27 January 2012)

ERJ thanks


----------



## Muschu (27 January 2012)

CAS please


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 January 2012)

*AEI*

Tx.

I'm stone motherless last in current months tipping comp (Jan 2012) - it's all upwards from here!


----------



## springhill (29 January 2012)

NCO thanks


----------



## noco (29 January 2012)

RDR thanks Joe.


----------



## namrog (29 January 2012)

KCN please..


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 January 2012)

MAR please.


----------



## jancha (29 January 2012)

RED thanks Joe


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 January 2012)

STB again thanks


----------



## bathuu (30 January 2012)

*DRG* please


----------



## stacks (30 January 2012)

CCF Thanks


----------



## snsdmonkey (30 January 2012)

ANP thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2012)

NXS Nexus


----------



## Assasin (30 January 2012)

GGP please Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 January 2012)

DDT thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (31 January 2012)

I will stick with *wow* thanks Joe. The sales update is due out today and wow will probably dip before todays close. Starting from a lower base, giving me more chance that it will improve through February.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (31 January 2012)

I will give *WEC* a whirl thanks Joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 January 2012)

VOR thanks Joe


----------



## mr. jeff (31 January 2012)

GOA please Joe.


----------



## rezabd (31 January 2012)

PRR Please.


----------



## pixel (31 January 2012)

pixel said:


> SSC - thanks Joe.
> I hope they stay above the disqualifying 1c, while at the same time waiting till *after* month end before they announce the (good) news from Togo that ought to catapult us back up.



 Please note that SSC has today changed its code to BMB and its name to Balamara Resources. I guess that doesn't constitute me changing my mind when I ask my selection to be changed to *BMB*?

Thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2012)

SHV please.


----------



## Synergy (31 January 2012)

I'll take LOM thanks Joe


----------



## rcm617 (31 January 2012)

OEL thanks Joe


----------



## skc (31 January 2012)

VMG thanks Joe.


----------



## craigj (31 January 2012)

MSR


thanks joe


----------

